# My First Cigarette (167 words)



## xiaoman (Jun 6, 2015)

I learned how to smoke when I was 8 years old. 

It  was an extremely hot summer afternoon as if it just rained fire balls. Oo Yan (my playmate, her name means gleaming black eyes )and me hung out  in the wood shed of our village. All of a sudden I had an idea. I told Oo Yan that I wanted to learn how to smoke and I  could steal my father's cigarettes.  She agreed. Therefore, I snuck into my father's room and stole two cigarettes from the pack  plus  a box of  matches. Oo Yan took one and me another. We lit up our cigarettes with a match  and then  started to smoke like adults. But the smoke was so freaking spicy that we coughed  like we were  sick old women and could not hold back our tears.

 Luckily, we didn't set the woodshed on fire. And  that was a shame that my attempt of learning how to smoke was  a complete failure. That was my first cigarette  and also my last one.

(I spent my childhood in a hilly area of Southern China)


----------



## reedak (Jun 11, 2015)

xiaoman said:  "And that was a shame that my attempt of learning how to smoke was a complete failure."

I don't see any reason why you should regard such a failure as a shame.

You should thank God for your so-called "shame" as it turned out to be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a charming anecdote and is so typically the sort of thing that children come up with. It certainly worked as a deterent for you, xiaoman - you never smoked again. Probably not a method to be recommended though. lol.

Thanks for posting this little gem.

jen


----------



## JellyTrigger (Jun 11, 2015)

xiaoman said:


> I learned how to smoke when I was 8 years old.
> 
> It  was an extreme hot summer afternoon as if it just rained fire balls. Oo Yan (my playmate, her name means gleaming black eyes )and me hung out  in the wood shed of our village. All of a sudden I had an idea. I told Oo Yan that I wanted to learn how to smoke and I  could steal my father's cigarettes.  She agreed. Therefore, I snuck into my father's room and stole two cigarettes from the pack  plus  a box of  matches. Black Eye took one and me another. We lit up our cigarettes with a match  and then  started to smoke like adults. But the smoke was so freaking spicy that we coughed  like we were  sick old women and could not hold back our tears.
> 
> ...



Dear xiaoman,

This short story reminds me of many similar deeds children tend to do when they're younger. From cigarettes & alcohol to sneaking out after curfew & hanging out with a crowd your parents don't like. They don't necessarily do it because they want to, but because their parents told them not to do it. It peaks their curiosity when they are told not to do something. Well, at least that's how I was anyway!

I enjoyed how this tale reminded me of when I was still a child. I have to admit though, I'm pretty glad your attempt was a total failure since smoking can be quite addicting and deadly. Although, correct me if I am wrong, but your experience is usually how it goes for first timers who aren't used to smoking. 

I only wish your story was more detailed. Like for example you could have explained how you tip towed into your father's room and grabbed the cigarettes off his nightstand as he snored loudly. That is my personal opinion of course.

All and all, I enjoyed your story! Hope to see more in the future!

Sincerely,
Christian Rodriguez
The Newbie Writer


----------



## Etherhibba (Jul 17, 2015)

Good that it was the last, an old friend of mine couldn't join the military because he had ruined his lungs with smokes starting from age 8.


----------



## John T. K. (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad it was your last! Keep it that way!


----------



## curtis (Jul 24, 2015)

xiaoman said:


> I learned how to smoke when I was 8 years old.
> 
> It  was an extreme hot summer afternoon as if it just rained fire balls. Oo Yan (my playmate, her name means gleaming black eyes )and me hung out  in the wood shed of our village. All of a sudden I had an idea. I told Oo Yan that I wanted to learn how to smoke and I  could steal my father's cigarettes.  She agreed. Therefore, I snuck into my father's room and stole two cigarettes from the pack  plus  a box of  matches. Black Eye took one and me another. We lit up our cigarettes with a match  and then  started to smoke like adults. But the smoke was so freaking spicy that we coughed  like we were  sick old women and could not hold back our tears.
> 
> ...



I like the following comparison because of the imagery. 
"It was an extreme hot summer afternoon as if it just rained fire balls."

I'm assuming that the grammar error is intentional.
"Oo Yan and _*me*_ hung out..."

How well does this read?
"It was an _*extreme*_ hot summer afternoon..."
I think that extremely reads better than extreme. The adverb flows better than the adjective.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 26, 2015)

You grew up in China?

That's actually pretty amazing.

That aside, it was a fun little memory-story that you've posted; everyone surely has a fun little tale from their childhood.


----------



## DATo (Aug 1, 2015)

When I was a kid the worst thing we thought we could do was to sneak a cigarette. Now they are bringing guns and knives to school and killing people. But I am glad that your initial smoking experiment proved to be your last. When something has a negative effect on you it is a clear warning to stay clear of it.


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 7, 2015)

I liked this because it reminded me of my first - and only - cigarette, smoked when I was sixteen, sixty-three years ago. Sort of nostalgia by proxy, one might say. Cj


----------



## MrTiggles (Dec 13, 2015)

Sounds like you saved a ton of money on cigarettes by switching to a burning woodshed. Best mistake you ever made


----------



## HunterJonson (Dec 15, 2015)

It's a very nice story that put a smile on my face. I'm glad this experience made you never want to smoke again. It's a bad habit and I wish my son wasn't smoking as well...


----------



## tjc5172 (Dec 19, 2015)

makes me nostalgic of my first cigarette.


----------

